# Censorship



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Damn, the funniest thread for months (Daisy's) has been deleted !! I was laughin at Golfmadeeasy so much...what a ferkin twat. Shame no emoticon for d*ckhead..worth addin for him lads

Anyway, why has this one been deleted and not the 'advice for all' thread..is it one rule for the girls and a different one for the guys !!

They r both as bad as each other !! The advice one worse as it kicked it all off.

rant over lol


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree - BRAVO!!! Suppose I'll have to go to bed now it's over. Shame


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here here Potty . Or at least taken to the Off Topic Section where the other thread is still open! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Bored now 

Back to more "Which alloys" and "Dashpod"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It certainly was not TT related so had no place in this Forum.... also.... it had no place anywhere else.

It's gone to live in the Mods Forum for them to "laugh" over.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Exactly - [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

saint said:


> It certainly was not TT related so had no place in this Forum.... also.... it had no place anywhere else.
> 
> It's gone to live in the Mods Forum for them to "laugh" over.


Come on - it was hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

saint said:


> It certainly was not TT related


What's off topic for then? :?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

How crazy was that! 

Whatever was going on between them and who was to blame you have to agree Sarah is crazy - posting pictures your shaved body parts and a clear view of your face whilst performing certain acts on a public forum proves that much. Now dozens of strangers have the pics on their computers.  :?

Great fun thread though


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

The what is the point of having an 'Off-Topic' section ?

Might as well delete that while you're at it !

Oh no, hang on you migh have to delete the 'Advice..' thread too ... damn u guys like to stick together dont u.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

You can only assume she never thought we'd be able to find the rest of the photo album. Fool :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly was not TT related
> ...


Stuff not TT related - therefore the Off Topic Forum - it did not even belong in there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Had to giggle though  :lol:


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

I feel a new desktop coming along! :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Nando said:


> You can only assume she never thought we'd be able to find the rest of the photo album. Fool :lol:


Well Mrs Pillow will be very happy tonite as a result of it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

As long as your desk doesn't rise whilst looking at saucy pics :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

poynerw said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly was not TT related so had no place in this Forum.... also.... it had no place anywhere else.
> ...


Very true - just the debate of whether he'd ever felt inferior cos she had more hair - would have been a classic in it's own right.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh - and this thread is in the wrong place too.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

poTTy said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > You can only assume she never thought we'd be able to find the rest of the photo album. Fool :lol:
> ...


Could this be another alias? The spelling is about as good.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

saint said:


> Very true - just the debate of whether he'd ever felt inferior cos she had more hair - would have been a classic in it's own right.


At last you have come up with something funny! :lol:


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

saint said:


> poynerw said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Well he had more hair than certain areas of her body :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

boggie said:


> poTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Unlikely, take a look at the joined date............ coincidence

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Very true - just the debate of whether he'd ever felt inferior cos she had more hair - would have been a classic in it's own right.
> ...


Or have you finally got out of slow gear?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Meowwwwww, put the claws away you two :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey..... you just remember to set an early alarm for Sunday morning.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hey..... you just remember to set an early alarm for Sunday morning.


You better set yours!!!!!! If you think I'm gonna let you stand me up this time you can think again boyo :wink:. I'll sit with my hand on the horn outside your pad if I have to 

hev x


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyway - congrats to all concerned!

If I've been on the forum I normally go to bed worrying that the dashpods about to go tits up or the gearbox fall off or something like that.

This has made a very pleasant change and I encourage others to do the same - off topic of course!!!


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hey..... you just remember to set an early alarm for Sunday morning.
> ...


Hand on the horn eh ...i can see this thread slipping again.... GOOD !!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

poTTy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


 :roll: 
........outside his pad, not inside his pants!!!!!
Good grief :roll: :roll: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I was more concerned with the horn.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> I was more concerned with the horn.












Hev x


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

What the hell did we miss!! :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

FFS i always miss the good stuff...........Whats it all about?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it was funny, but im sure if it was your face you wouldnt be laughing. (Well i wouldnt). 

Women are scary sometime.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> FFS i always miss the good stuff...........Whats it all about?


It was just some twat making a public spectacle of themselves.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > FFS i always miss the good stuff...........Whats it all about?
> ...


 

Rogue


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> It's gone to live in the Mods Forum for them to "laugh" over.


Thanks for the reminder. Since I still have the moderator privs (despite asking for them to be removed many times) I abused my status and popped in to the Quarantined posts forum to read a what happened as I missed it all last night.

Quite funny but quite scary as well. It makes you wonder what goes on in peoples minds when relationships break up.

A great read.

p.s The other thing I noticed was that two people posting on this thread have the same IP address. Their posts also indicate they could be one and the same. Shame I'm not allowed to reveal who though. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

give us a clue - im sure i can guess tho. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm still lost. Can someone draw me a picture


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> > It's gone to live in the Mods Forum for them to "laugh" over.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. Since I still have the moderator privs (despite asking for them to be removed many times) I abused my status and popped in to the Quarantined posts forum to read a what happened as I missed it all last night.
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

does it sound like a person who attends hogwarts?
or a place where babies take a dump?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

boggie said:


> How crazy was that!
> 
> Whatever was going on between them and who was to blame you have to agree Sarah is crazy - posting pictures your shaved body parts and a clear view of your face whilst performing certain acts on a public forum proves that much. Now dozens of strangers have the pics on their computers.  :?
> 
> Great fun thread though


Damn & blast. Note to self "visit the Flame room more often".

Now please would some kind-hearted sole email me these photos, as i hate feeling left out  .

Thank you very muchly.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Damn & blast. Note to self "visit the Flame room more often".
> 
> Now please would some kind-hearted sole email me these photos, as i hate feeling left out  .
> 
> Thank you very muchly.


It was in the main forum!!!!!! :lol:

Sorry , I can't help with the photos .................. I'm sure one of the pervs <ahem> sorry, other guys, may oblige tho :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Damn & blast. Note to self "visit the Flame room more often".
> ...


No wonder I didn't spot it. Damn!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> boggie said:
> 
> 
> > How crazy was that!
> ...


As everyone can tell im not great at reading or writing......So i just look at the pretty pics.....Can someone send them to me also 

Locked and loaded! lube at the ready :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. Me too. Add me to your sent list please!!!! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just pm golfmadeeasy im sure he will forward them on.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did anybody copy the pics?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Did anybody copy the pics?


What pics I want to see :!:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn [smiley=freak.gif] why do i always miss the good ones, go on send em to me as well as I have man flu and need cheering up [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The big one that was posted was high resolution too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> The big one that was posted was high resolution too


So did you save it Abi? - and if you did - can you send it to everyone that has asked already :roll: (and me too :wink:  )


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

As funny as it was I'm not sure I'd want to see it again. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Exactly .


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

What a giggle :lol: what name did she register under :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Daisychain and some golfmadeasy reference - I think - "dirtywashinginpubilc" "spotthetwat" "baldy" "beaver" who knows really


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I found the golfmadeasy reference, it all makes sense now [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ok seen it now........Not as impressed as i hoped to be


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

This could go off in so many ways!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> This could go off in so many ways!


Is that your entry for the caption competition for the picture in question?



Rogue


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rogue said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > This could go off in so many ways!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Missed it too! Read the thread but without the pics, must of logged off just after the pics were posted :?

Anyone care to share them ?

2 meg BB so hi res not an issue :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You wont need hi-res Jonah. You'll need one of TTotal's magnifying glasses they're so fucking small!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought they were nice and big!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> You wont need hi-res Jonah. You'll need one of TTotal's magnifying glasses they're so fucking small!!!!


Would you by chance be swearing to get this thread deleted ? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry. I thought it was in the fucking flame room!!! :?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Sorry. I thought it was in the fucking flame room!!! :?


DOH! :roll: 
Or should I say Fucking DOH!  
Didn't spot it had been moved, just clicked on a link in the email notification  .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You lost concentration boggie! You been looking at those pics again?  :wink:


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Dotti said:


> You lost concentration boggie! You been looking at those pics again?  :wink:


No - I had to stop once I ran out of wet wipes :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

She's back :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw that also for a second!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Dotti said:


> I saw that also for a second!


 :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Donners said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that also for a second!
> ...


A certain type of flower necklace was listed in the registered users online earlier :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

